

Meet Your Creator [Quadrotor symphony] - pkapur86
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMtIYddSTn8

======
pkapur86
Original video got removed: <http://youtu.be/cseTX_rW3uM>

------
pkapur86
Futuristic music with synchronized quadrotor robots. Quadrotors appear at 3:00

